# Toshiba LED HDTV not working. Help?



## CurtCor17 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a Toshiba 40" 1080p 60Hz LED HDTV (40L2200U) it is about half a year old. when I was using it today the screen had gone completely black. Their was still sound coming out of the speakers. I then shut it of and tried restarting it. as it restarted the Toshiba word appeared in its normal procedure to starting up. instead of it take a couple seconds to change the Toshiba word disappeared quickly and all light was gone back to a black screen and I still can hear sound. Also when shutting off screen shows a light flickering off. Any solutions to why this is happening? and can It be fixed?


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Shouldn't it be still under warranty?


----------



## CurtCor17 (Jun 19, 2013)

I believe it is I was wondering if it was not something simple that I can fix my self.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

As I understand you can't see anything on screen, so most likely you'll need special tools and open the tv up.


----------



## CurtCor17 (Jun 19, 2013)

mhm also after leaving it for twenty minutes it starts up normal again. I believe I still have warranty just wanted to see if some one had an idea what it could be.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Then try resetting it to factory state.


----------

